# So sad for my stressed and angry terrier



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello All,
My lovely mini Schnauzer X Yorkie really does seem to be suffering.
He basically appears to hate EVERYTHING besides myself, hubby and our other dog, a Staffie cross.
He ADORES walks, well except he screams like a demented chimpanzee the entire time he's on lead. He screams, barks and lunges at ALL other dogs and has begun screeching at passing bicycles, certain adults and most children.
He is mostly loving and gentle at home, but doesn't like to be nudged etc if he's lying down. He is submissive to our Staffie and she is generally good with him, although she does not like him misbehaving on walks and will nudge him forcefully for displaying some of his more extreme behaviours.
Needless to say that despite the endless stress my lad has brought, we love him and realise that his extreme stress when walking is probably even worse for him than it is for us. :-(
So time has come to find a solution once and for all. 
The main question then being, do any of my fellow dog lovers know which type of trainer would be the best to engage considering the kind of issues he has?
Many thanks for any wise words received.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

There is a sticky on here about finding a good trainer, but basically, they would all offer he same advice: get a vet check to ensure he is healthy and the problem sin' being exacerbated by a health issue and controlled, calm exposure over a long period of time using positive associations.

It takes a long time, but it can be fixed (I'm in the middle of it with my wee twerp!). Patience and perseverance are essential. Anyone offering a quick fix is to be avoided at all costs!


Good luck!


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there Old Shep 
We've had 3 different trainers that didn't really make a dent 
Think that a guiding hand toward a specific trainer or behaviourist would be our next best move to be honest.
After 8 years the old patience has started to stretch! Lol
We live on the edge of South Yorkshire / Nottinghamshire so anyone that's highly recommended we would certainly consider.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I don't think he's 'angry' in the least. Sounds to me like a highly stressed, anxious and possibly fearful dog.

Firstly: why would he like being 'nudged' if he's asleep? I wouldn't react well to that either! All dogs need a safe space to sleep in - a place where NOBODY disturbs them. If your boy does not have this, please create such a space for him.

Secondly: the lunging and barking and screeching on lead could be down to a few things. My Lab used to do this and it was primarily sheer frustration: he wanted to play with the the other dogs and got frustrated when he couldn't so would kick off.

However it could also be fear. Does your boy ever play OFF lead with other dogs? If yes, how is he around them?

You need a trainer who uses positive methods and who has experience with nervous or 'reactive' dogs. My Lab used to be incredibly reactive but with a lot of hard work he is much better. You CAN help your dog 

Have you spoken to your vet - in case there are any underlying medical issues contributing to the behaviour? Your vet can also refer you to a good behaviourist.

Meanwhile, google 'reactive dogs' and you'll find a wealth of advice and help. I found the 'watch me' command a real help.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

A trainer who uses positive methods really is the best way to go , a behaviourist would also be a great help .

I really sympathise and feel for you having a stressed terrier of my own .


I'm sure if you posted your area , someone with a good knowledge of both trainers and behaviourist on here may be able to help you to find the right one for your dogs needs .


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> I don't think he's 'angry' in the least. Sounds to me like a highly stressed, anxious and possibly fearful dog.
> 
> Firstly: why would he like being 'nudged' if he's asleep? I wouldn't react well to that either! All dogs need a safe space to sleep in - a place where NOBODY disturbs them. If your boy does not have this, please create such a space for him.
> 
> ...


We don't go about nudging him when asleep. However if he's next to someone snoozing and you move AT ALL he will growl - this is what I was meaning.
He has and will attack any other dog given the opportunity so no, he's not allowed to interact on or off leash.
He has been seen by several vets with nothing untoward to report, so his behaviour is quite the mystery.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

paddyjulie said:


> A trainer who uses positive methods really is the best way to go , a behaviourist would also be a great help .
> 
> I really sympathise and feel for you having a stressed terrier of my own .
> 
> I'm sure if you posted your area , someone with a good knowledge of both trainers and behaviourist on here may be able to help you to find the right one for your dogs needs .


Thank you for your kind words Paddyjulie - much appreciated.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I was just trying to help.

Good luck.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Flowerpot said:


> *We don't go about nudging him when asleep. However if he's next to someone snoozing and you move AT ALL he will growl - this is what I was meaning.*
> He has and will attack any other dog given the opportunity so no, he's not allowed to interact on or off leash.
> He has been seen by several vets with nothing untoward to report, so his behaviour is quite the mystery.


I was just going by what you said in your previous post.

Did the vets do full blood tests including thyroids?


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Any help is very much appreciated. However, there was a slightly astringent tone to some of your reply which was a little hurtful.
I love my dogs and they are a huge part of my life, which is why I came here to ask for help. I have cried buckets of tears and tried many different tactics to help him, but to no avail. He is not food, toy or play orientated which leaves very little left with which to get an angle on the problem. 
He attacked a large black Labrador last week because he pulled out of his haltie and I fear that the next time could mean disaster not only his life at stake but some other poor dogs as well. :-(


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Flowerpot said:


> We don't go about nudging him when asleep. However if he's next to someone snoozing and you move AT ALL he will growl - this is what I was meaning.
> He has and will attack any other dog given the opportunity so no, he's not allowed to interact on or off leash.
> He has been seen by several vets with nothing untoward to report, so *his behaviour is quite the mystery.*


Not to a terrier specialist. Unfortunately the only two reward based specialist terrier trainers I know are both in Essex (me being one). My JRT x will also growl, and has bitten if I move, and occasionally, if I even think about moving. I grew up with Yorkies who sometimes growled if you moved while they were on your lap. Terriers are very territorial, and often lull owners into confusion, allowing themselves to be treated like a lapdog.

Lunging, barking and screeching I have seen in both mini schnauzers and terriers (and loads of other breeds, but terriers seem to have perfected the art of making the most embarrasing noises EVER), and as mentioned can be due to frustration. Not always because they want to kill other dogs, sometimes it's just set off by movement and they want to chase.

A behaviourist would be able to help, but I usually recommend you make sure they have successfully worked with terriers before. If you were closer I would be able to make a lot of difference as well, I am a trainer, but I know and understand terriers very well. Little sods.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Flowerpot said:


> Any help is very much appreciated. However, there was a slightly astringent tone to some of your reply which was a little hurtful.
> I love my dogs and they are a huge part of my life, which is why I came here to ask for help. I have cried buckets of tears and tried many different tactics to help him, but to no avail. He is not food, toy or play orientated which leaves very little left with which to get an angle on the problem.
> He attacked a large black Labrador last week because he pulled out of his haltie and I fear that the next time could mean disaster not only his life at stake but some other poor dogs as well. :-(


Er, excuse me, but there was nothing but the urge to help in my post - why else would I have typed out such a long response?

And yeah, really 'astringent' when I wrote 'You CAN help your dog' with a smiley face next to the comment!

I am astonished at your reaction to my attempts at helping. I myself am the owner of a very nervous and reactive dog, as I mentioned in my post.

And where did I imply that you don't love your dogs???

I won't waste my time on this thread any more.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Boredombuster,
Just the thought of you having a real idea of what I'm talking about brought tears to my eyes. It's been 8 very long years! Lol 
I had a beautifully behaved Collie and my Staffie X who were a doddle to train and a total joy. I was absolutely heartbroken when my Collie died and my mum turned up a few weeks later with a puppy - our boy. Nothing has ever been the same since! Lol
Honestly, if I thought it was practical in any way whatsoever I would be legging it down to Essex with my dog in my arms to beg you to help me! 
Think it was beginning to dawn on me that his extreme 'terrierness' was having quite a bit of influence on the situation. A terrier force to be reckoned with, that's for sure.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Flowerpot said:


> Hi Boredombuster,
> Just the thought of you having a real idea of what I'm talking about brought tears to my eyes. It's been 8 very long years! Lol
> I had a beautifully behaved Collie and my Staffie X who were a doddle to train and a total joy. I was absolutely heartbroken when my Collie died and my mum turned up a few weeks later with a puppy - our boy. Nothing has ever been the same since! Lol
> *Honestly, if I thought it was practical in any way whatsoever I would be legging it down to Essex with my dog in my arms to beg you to help me!*
> Think it was beginning to dawn on me that his extreme 'terrierness' was having quite a bit of influence on the situation. A terrier force to be reckoned with, that's for sure.


It's only 4 hours.  I'm stopping in Yorkshire on Friday to look at motorhomes - once I've got one I'm taking my 'Taming Tearaway Terriers' Boredom Busters - Tearaway Terriers workshop on the road, so you never know our paths might cross.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Haha! Have I just glimpsed light at the end of a very long tunnel? 
He is a very bad traveller which is why a long car journey is awkward. However if you will be mobile in the not too distant future I would be very happy to book a spot!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

If your dog is lunging when you pass dogs them you are much too close. You need to establish how close he can be and remain calm. Have any of the other trainers gone over this with you? Have they taught you a "quick exit" manoeuvre ?

These are the starting point. You cannot progress until you have that.

I would also make sure he cannot get pit of his halti- his is imperative. You may need 2leads, one for the halti and one for his collar, but you MUST make sure he is secure. Even if he only reacts to dogs, if he got off and headed after one, an elderly person or even, god forbid, a child, could get caught in the crossfire. I myself was bitten by a friends dog who is very well behaved and has never displayed any signs of aggression to wards dogs or people, because my dog went for him and I got caught up in the melee. 


It was extremely painful, the skin was broken and I had an enormous bruise for weeks.


Please take care!


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi again Old Shep, 
Unfortunately he lunges and barks from across the road, we don't let him near any other dogs. If we're on a road with only one path, we have no choice but to pick him up and cover his eyes while we pass the other dog. It's probably the wrong thing to do but the alternative is unbearably stressful. Mind you he screams throughout most of his walks wether he spots another dog or not. 
We have a haltie and collar on him joined by a short safety strap. He wriggled free while we were attempting to change his leash over to a chain leash as he was savaging his fabric one and I accidentally undid the wrong clip - he was off like a rocket. Totally my fault am sorry to say. 
My worst nightmare is that he hurts a child, or anyone for that matter. Fortunately, fingers crossed, he has never bitten a person to date.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Flowerpot, I really feel for you. It's a horrible thing to deal with as you can see your dog is so stressed.

What did the trainers suggest you do when a dog approached?


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

So this dog is 8 years old is that right? Has this behaviour been the same for his entire adult life or have there been any changes?

It is clear you are a very committed owner to have worked with three different trainers already on this issue. I would be interested to know what they suggested specifically and what the results were. How long did you persist or was their advice not practical? Did you see any changes after implementing their advice (if you did)? What is your current response to his behaviour when out for a walk, do you act in any way or totally ignore it?

How is your dog around the home? Is he calm and settled until you go for a walk, or is he generally fairly aroused / stressy even at home?


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Old Shep said:


> Flowerpot, I really feel for you. It's a horrible thing to deal with as you can see your dog is so stressed.
> 
> What did the trainers suggest you do when a dog approached?


We were mainly advised to about face and walk the other way. 
To be fair one of the trainers did nothing with him in a practical way but talked for an hour or so about not leaving food bowls down etc and making sure we were higher in the pack - all things I've read online many times before - didn't think it was worth the hundred pounds I paid to be honest. Another trainer home visited and did try to implement some training strategies but basically gave up after an hour when he'd had no success trying to stop my dog barking at him.
Most recently I was advised to take him to see a trainer at a dog obedience class which was a complete nightmare from start to finish as there was far too much stimulation for any chance of potential improvement. 
All these things have just compounded my despair and feeling of not having a clue how to tackle the situation. Think I kind of gave up and just accepted it would always be a nightmare. Not feeling sorry for myself honestly! Lol


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Riff Raff said:


> So this dog is 8 years old is that right? Has this behaviour been the same for his entire adult life or have there been any changes?
> 
> It is clear you are a very committed owner to have worked with three different trainers already on this issue. I would be interested to know what they suggested specifically and what the results were. How long did you persist or was their advice not practical? Did you see any changes after implementing their advice (if you did)? What is your current response to his behaviour when out for a walk, do you act in any way or totally ignore it?
> 
> How is your dog around the home? Is he calm and settled until you go for a walk, or is he generally fairly aroused / stressy even at home?


Hi Riff Raff,
His behaviour has worsened over the years. He wasn't aggressive as a pup and it's very difficult to pinpoint a specific time when it started. One occurrence that did have a negative impact was the only time he'd ever escaped and ran to a neighbours garden and tried to take on their two Akitas. The male dog retaliated and he suffered significant bites. Very lucky indeed that he wasn't killed.
This was roughly 5 years since and it has been downhill all the way.
We have tried to ignore his behaviour, we've tried praising him when he's passed a human with a more subdued reaction. We've told him off and we've tried a smart pull on the leash attached to his harness, amongst other things. We've tried taking treats with us and toys but there is ZERO interest once he's outdoors.
At home he is delightful, loving and chilled much of the time, with the occasional growl if he's disturbed in any way. If I could move to a desert island with both my dogs I would be there in an instant if it made him happy and less stressed.
The problems he has are overwhelming and maybe we are somewhat to blame for not having found a solution before now.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It seems to me you have been badly let down by trainers in the past giving you poor, and downright terrible advice which has just compounded the situation.

It doesn't matter that he's a terrier - all dogs learn the same way.



Please go to see a good trainer as soon as you can- even if you can only manage to pay for one session- he/she should be able to provide you with a print out of the important points to follow, then you can implement them.

A good trainer will NOT tell you about "packs" or "dominance" to tell you to yank the lead or "tell him off" I'm any way. Your dog is Mega stressed-telling him off is like shouting at someone who is afraid. It only makes things worse.

And quite frankly, the " trainer" who gave up because he could not get him to stop barking - I hope you didn't pay him!

You will probably have to stop walking him where there is any chance of meeting other dogs where you cannot control the distance to begin with. You may have to construct situations where you will meet dogs at a safe distance to begin with then, when he is happy and calm in that situation, very very slowly close the distance. It will take time, patience and perseverance.

Let us know how you get on.:thumbup1:


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Flowerpot said:


> We were mainly advised to about face and walk the other way.
> To be fair one of the trainers did nothing with him in a practical way but talked for an hour or so about not leaving food bowls down etc and making sure we were higher in the pack - all things I've read online many times before - *didn't think it was worth the hundred pounds I paid to be honest*. Another trainer home visited and did try to implement some training strategies but basically gave up after an hour when he'd had no success trying to stop my dog barking at him.
> Most recently I was advised to take him to see a trainer at a dog obedience class which was a complete nightmare from start to finish as there was far too much stimulation for any chance of potential improvement.
> All these things have just compounded my despair and feeling of not having a clue how to tackle the situation. Think I kind of gave up and just accepted it would always be a nightmare. Not feeling sorry for myself honestly! Lol


It wasn't worth 100pence talking about that nonsense! As for another trainer giving up, I would have asked for my money back if they can't do the job they are paid to!

I've managed to get very barky terriers to stop barking at me very quickly - yes sometimes they will start again if I, say, breathe wrong, but that barking is really essential as it would tell me so much about what the dog is trying to communicate. The noise of the barking, the pitch, pattern, where the dog's weight is, how they are moving, where they chose to stand.

What a poor little lad. You could think about not taking him out anymore if it's so stressful for him, at least for a week or two to let the stress drain out of him as much as possible. There's a lot you can do to entertain and exercise a small dog in doors.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you both so much for your encouraging words. It's been a challenging few years to say the least. 
To be honest there was a time when we just couldn't cope with taking him out so we slacked to maybe once a week walks. The only problem then being that our other dog is very active and gets depressed if not out a couple of times a day. If we take her out without him he gets VERY distressed and screams until we return so nothing ends up being stress free for any of us (or the neighbours!). Lol
We sold our house at the end of last year and are temporarily in a caravan until we buy something else, so we really do have to take them out or we would all go totally stir crazy too!!  Not entirely sure how we're still sane but laughing in the face of adversity seems to help some!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It could be worth trying a one of the off-prescription calmers - Zylkene, Calmex for instance, to take the edge off his anxiety. If he's in a hyped-up, screaming state as you describe, it would be hard for anything you or a trainer did to get through to him. Or Rescue Remedy; I've had that myself, just makes you feel you can cope with whatever's going on. Maybe take some yourself before taking him out! 

Seriously though, every time he reacts to other dogs, cyclists or whatever, it reinforces the behaviour. He's not enjoying it and neither are you. If you can give him enough mental and physical exercise at home, he might be happier with just that. The stress chemicals his body/brain create when he gets in a state take about 3 days to be broken down, so if he goes out more than twice a week he'll feel some degree of stress all the time and never be truly unwound. Not a nice way to be.

I was still writing the above whilst you described what happens when you don't take him out. Rock and a hard place for you.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Burrowzig,
Thanks for that idea, I can certainly try some calming remedies and see if it makes a difference. Being stuck in a caravan has certainly concentrated the issues to the point where we are getting just a wee bit desperate, for his sake as well as our own. 
The greatest shame of all is that very few people see what a lovely dog he can be when he's relaxed at home and nobody that knows us likes him, besides us of course lol. He's definitely a mummy's boy and seems to focus on me the most.
I know he's very stressed and I feel horrible and useless not knowing how to help him. To be honest the reason we haven't bought another house yet is because we are looking at finding somewhere abroad with plenty of land so that if we can't solve this then we will take him somewhere he can run free and be safe and won't encounter other dogs at all. Ultimate solution if we end up with no choice.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello 

Owner of a very over excitable but anxious terrier here.

Management is my first suggestion. Manage his world, if it has to be made smaller so be it, it sounds like he has been coping with chronic stress for so long he needs time relax before you can do anything with him and I imagine so do you.

Reactive Champion: The Stress Bathtub

As far as possible dont walk in places/times where you will see things that trigger his behavior. We have a handful of quiet secluded walks within easy driving distance, yes I hate driving one mile up the road but at the moment its necessary. if you dont drive you might have to change the times you walk to reduce his exposure.

If you use double ended training lead means you can have the security of attaching it to the collar and harness if he slips either, but it sounds like you need to look at a different harness if he can escape its not right or sized correctly for him.

Try a harness with a front ring, this helps you control him more when he lunges and can redirect him, TTouch or mekuti. TTouch websites also have some good ideas for helping with anxious dogs.

One of the first books I read was Feisty Fido: Help for the Leash-Reactive Dog: Amazon.co.uk: P Mcconnell: Books made me feel less alone even if it made the task seem like mountain climbing, once you get into it theres loads of books out there that can help.

There are loads of calmatives out there we use Nupafeed Stressless http://nupafeed-dogs.co.uk/ and Dorwest valerian and skullcap with some effect, also diet can play a huge part, most recently we are loving the effect a small amount of raw turkey seems to have!!

But my first point would be to shrink his world, even if that means no walks so his stress can drop.

Imagine you were in a car accident, you would have highly raised stress hormones, the next day someone nearly runs into you at a junction, your raised stress levels get a bit higher, the next day you witness a car accident, the next day someone slams a car door and you jump through the roof as the sounds just become associated with cars and accidents and suddenly something innocuous has become something that scares you.

Every time I read about someone walking their anxious dogs near the things that make them react I have to ask 'why are you still doing that, why would you?', and that isn't meant to offend, it took a long time for that message to get through to me


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`ve just taken in as long-term foster a terrier like that. He is frightened. He has learned that certain behaviours make what he is frightened of go away. Biting, snarling, screaming for instance. 
Sometimes he is desperate for reassurance and tries appeasement - climbing on to laps for instance. Then he panics and bites. 
When he sees other dogs he is desperate to play, but doesn`t know how dogs interact because he has never learned how. 
So - he has a routine and is fed raw food (no chemicals to excite him). 
He plays with my own well socialised dogs. 
He is not allowed on laps or beds. (This stops the panic response and allows him to relax). 
He is not allowed to `say hallo` to strange dogs because he needs to learn to be calm around them first. So we do Watch Me and detours, and reward a calm Sit. 
He is not grabbed, fussed, picked up, and handling is kept to a minimum.
In 3 weeks he has turned into a different dog. The girls at the kennels (he`d bitten them, the RSPCA guy and the previous fosterer) gave him 48 hours before he was back. 
In fact he`s now no bother. 
In 6 months I might progress to handling. Not yet. Trust takes time. 
Why not back off from your dog and give him space. He doesn`t need to meet and greet. He needs to calm down and lose his anxiety. This takes time.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

GingerRogers said:


> Hello
> 
> Owner of a very over excitable but anxious terrier here.
> 
> ...


Ah turkey - that's the tryptophan. Marvellous stuff.

The car accident stuff is very true and a great illustration of the point.

Dogs don't always break the links though. My collie-cross was always scared of bangs - guns, fireworks. Then one day someone blew a whistle and immediately afterwards a gun went off about a quarter of a mile away. She just linked them up and is now really scared of whistles too including people whistling tunes and birds like oystercatchers. Five years on she hasn't got over it despite the attempts I've made to link whistles with nice things.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`ve just taken in as long-term foster a terrier like that. He is frightened. He has learned that certain behaviours make what he is frightened of go away. Biting, snarling, screaming for instance.
> Sometimes he is desperate for reassurance and tries appeasement - climbing on to laps for instance. Then he panics and bites.'
> 
> My dog has never bitten anyone, he is delightful and loves a cuddle and affection or to lay next to us. When he's had enough he jumps down and lies in his bed and stays there until he feels like interacting again. The only thing he dislikes is if you accidentally nudge him or move position which can make him grumpy - he reacts with a mardy growl and he will often then move away and sit elsewhere. Not ever have I felt he might bite at this point, he simply dislikes being disturbed.
> ...


I've tried to answer your points within the quote above, not sure how else to structure a reply but hope it makes some sense.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

GingerRogers said:


> Hello
> 
> Owner of a very over excitable but anxious terrier here.
> 
> ...


Hi GingerRogers,
Our last walk of the day is usually between 10 - 11pm. We wait until the village is deserted so that we can avoid everything that stresses him as much as possible. His daytime walk is a bit more tricky. In either direction we walk for a mile which gets us either to a waste ground or a small wood, this is where we take him to let off steam on a long lead. Again we avoid all contact as much as possible but it's impossible to avoid everything unfortunately, so we manage as best we can by any means we can. 
It's an extremely tricky situation.
We could never walk him and keep him cooped up 24/7 but I feel that also would be an awful existence for him too.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this so far (sorry if I've just missed it) - but have you tried using a Thundershirt/bodywrap? It's an overall which fits the dog really snugly, resulting in a calming effect. Good for taking the edge off anxiety-related behaviours.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I have just bought terrier-centric Dog training from Amazon for kindle. Have only just started it but it is very interesting to learn the why of terriers attitudes!!
I have a reactive terrier and understand the embarrassment factor with the screaming and lunging especially as it encourages people to stop to watch the show!
What gingerRogers said about the bath tub effect is very important. If your dog has had a bad reaction it's so important to avoid another bad experience the next day or two. I don't think anyone means no walks but when we first got Jackson we did avoid walks for nearly two weeks to wipe the slate clean so to speak.
I have turned into the weirdo who dashes up stranger's drives, lurks behind cars and runs away if I see someone with a handbag in case it's a dog. Things are improving though, slowly, very slowly.
Don't lose heart, things can improve but managing the situation so your dog doesn't get stressed s really difficult but crucial so he doesn't practice responses you don't want.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Firstly well done for not giving up on him..

I'm sure it's been said already ( not read the whole thread ) , but on this occasion I would most definitely be looking to visit a behaviourist rather than a trainer, as you've found out anyone can set themselves up as a trainer and charge you ££ for nothing, you could set yourself up as one given you have read up on his problems  With a behaviorist you will have to be referred by your vet and the behaviorist will at least be a professional who is a member of a recognised group! Also some pet insurance will cover this as well.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I am not disagreeing with what the last poster said, but anyone can call the self a behaviourist too and some of the "registering g bodies" are useless-you just pay an annual fee and you can call yourself a Member of the Brilliant Behaviourists Association, or whatever! We have one here who is a member of loads of associations and she teaches "-rank reduction"! Needless to say she is not a member of any of the bona fida organisations

There's a sticky telling you how to identify a decent behaviourist


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Old Shep said:


> I am not disagreeing with what the last poster said, but anyone can call the self a behaviourist too and some of the "registering g bodies" are useless-you just pay an annual fee and you can call yourself a Member of the Brilliant Behaviourists Association, or whatever! We have one here who is a member of loads of associations and she teaches "-rank reduction"! Needless to say she is not a member of any of the bona fida organisations
> 
> There's a sticky telling you how to identify a decent behaviourist


You have to be referred by a Vet if you want your insurance to cover it, and it has to be a recognised body, not the Mikey Mouse club, totally agree with you there are charlatan behaviourist too.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Unfortunately the person I mentioned gets vet referrals too. Vets generally don't know that much about behaviour. I actually pulled a new vet at the surgery up whence told me he pinned his puppy to the ground when it misbehaved to "show it who's top dog!" I'm afraid I lost my temper with him. Never shouted at a vet before!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Flowerpot said:


> Hi GingerRogers,
> Our last walk of the day is usually between 10 - 11pm. We wait until the village is deserted so that we can avoid everything that stresses him as much as possible. His daytime walk is a bit more tricky. In either direction we walk for a mile which gets us either to a waste ground or a small wood, this is where we take him to let off steam on a long lead. Again we avoid all contact as much as possible but it's impossible to avoid everything unfortunately, so we manage as best we can by any means we can.
> It's an extremely tricky situation.
> We could never walk him and keep him cooped up 24/7 but I feel that also would be an awful existence for him too.


Oh I don't mean never walk him. But like bagrat a fortnight of no or at least absolutely carefully controlled minimal walks like only 5mins and lots of training and games at homereally can help to drop the cortisol levels to a more normal level.

Yes burrowzig the tryptophan. Well that's what i have been told. It seems to work i buy turkey mince and freeze it in ice cube trays. Just one cube a day and i know if we miss it. Its quite incredible but then i read that its not really any higher than other meats so perhaps it just has something that makes it more effective


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Oh I don't mean never walk him. But like bagrat a fortnight of no or at least absolutely carefully controlled minimal walks like only 5mins and lots of training and games at homereally can help to drop the cortisol levels to a more normal level.
> 
> Yes burrowzig the tryptophan. Well that's what i have been told. It seems to work i buy turkey mince and freeze it in ice cube trays. Just one cube a day and i know if we miss it. Its quite incredible but then i read that its not really any higher than other meats so perhaps it just has something that makes it more effective


Not heard that. Off to food shop today (ugh) so will get some. Ooh, does it work for humans, preferably cooked. Didn't notice at Christmas!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Bagrat said:


> Not heard that. Off to food shop today (ugh) so will get some. Ooh, does it work for humans, preferably cooked. Didn't notice at Christmas!!


It does work for humans. Tryptophan supplements used to be used for stress and weight loss. But it was banned in the UK as a supplement after a bad batch (manufacturing process fault) In the US caused several human deaths. Now it's only licensed as a supplement for animal use and I wouldn't use it in case the same fault had recurred.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Bagrat said:


> Not heard that. Off to food shop today (ugh) so will get some. Ooh, does it work for humans, preferably cooked. Didn't notice at Christmas!!


Tryptophan aids in the production of Serotonin, a brain chemical in humans and animals, linked to mental well being. Low levels of serotonin are 'believed' to be linked to all sorts of brain 'disorders' including depression, insomnia, anxiety, aggression, even migraines (which is how I first learnt about it in trying to come up with a solution to my husbands debilitating migraines linked to/resulting in ???? anxiety/depression ).

Seratonin can also be converted to melatonin which is also linked to improvements in memory and learning.

So double whammy in my eyes 

As I say there is evidence that there is no more tryptphan in turkey than other meats particularly other poultry but it has an effect chicken doesn't so who cares why :w00t:


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Tryptophan aids in the production of Serotonin, a brain chemical in humans and animals, linked to mental well being. Low levels of serotonin are 'believed' to be linked to all sorts of brain 'disorders' including depression, insomnia, anxiety, aggression, even migraines (which is how I first learnt about it in trying to come up with a solution to my husbands debilitating migraines linked to/resulting in ???? anxiety/depression ).
> 
> Serotonin can also be converted to melatonin which is also linked to improvements in memory and learning.
> 
> ...


I eat bananas because they contain tryptophan and help my anxiety. Sadly J doesn't like banana or any other fruit or veg.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Flowerpot, you are a truly amazing and sweet dog mum - not to mention that you must have the patience of a saint and nerves of solid steel. Woof!

You got lots of good suggestions - thunder shirt, anti-anxiolytics, Bach flower remedies, vet checks,etc - are are worth trying and looking into further.

But in one of your earlier posts you said something which jumped out for me, namely: "We've had 3 different trainers that didn't really make a dent ".

Now, this could be due to

A) all 3 trainers were rubbish
B) your dog ( who is very cute, BTW) is beyond redemption
or
C) your dog won't change until YOU change.

Obviously, I don't know you, nor your furry boy, but from afar, the most likely option is "C".

We can't really ever change someone elses behaviour, be that the behaviour of a dog, our husband, kids, friends, anyone. Only THEY can decide to do that themselves. And whether or not THEY decide to do so is often solely dependent on how WE react to it. And what we make contingent upon it. What are WE prepared to give up in order to gain something else.

What we may have to give up is unconditional expressions of love. Not love itself, just the expression of it. Cuddles, play, rewards, snuggles on the sofa - it is REALLY hard for a devoted owner to make them contingent upon certain behaviours. And it is ok to say" thanks, but no thanks, I am not prepared to do that. I'd rather continue to manage the situation as it is".

But I feel that until YOU are ready to make changes to YOUR behaviour in how you interact with your boy, no trainer will make much or any difference. Have a think about it - if you could change his behaviour by making your affection contigent upon his behaviour, would you be able and willing to do so? Its a suprisingly hard question to honestly ask and answer to oneself.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Flowerpot I have not read the whole thread but think you may want to read up on a supplement tablet called Valerian & Skullcap, I believe made by the company Dorwest which can be brought online. It is a herbal remedy and can help reduce stress and keep dogs chilled out so you can work with them on their fears. Kes my own dog is very phobic of fireworks and we gave her some of these pills on NYE, amazingly she barely took notice of them at all and slept through it


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow...Thanks everyone so much for all the posts I've come back to. 
Some fab suggestions. I've looked into Thundershirts but honestly dont think that they would work for the level of anxiety my boy has. But I'm definitely purchasing some calming medication for him as this should have a more direct effect.

I admit that by nature I am a very loving and affectionate pet parent, it is therefore true that it is alien to me to ignore my dogs and withhold attention. However, having said that, I don't mollycoddle them and spoil them. They are expected to do as they are told I've always tried to implement the NILIF theory. I've never had to deal with a dog that's like this as previously my dogs have always been well behaved and balanced and I just feel utterly lost in the face of his problems. I can see that others have the right to condemn my inability to solve this situation, but I have tried (and failed) despite my heart being in the right place, I just haven't managed to get it right.
And yes, for quite a while, I'm ashamed to say, I just gave up. I even considered finding him a new owner that wasn't useless and could help him be a happy dog. On the worst days I have still felt this in the pit of my stomach - I just don't have what it takes and he deserves better.

But I love him and I feel utterly responsible for him through thick or thin. 

I'm getting upset now so must go but thank you all for your input..Thank you. X


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Whilst a thundershirt might not work by itself for your dog's level of anxiety, used in conjunction with the herbal calmers or Zylkene it could be enough to tip the balance. They have a money-back guarantee so there's really nothing to lose. 

My noise sensitive dog has Zylkene and a thundershirt on firework night and the difference between using both together from either used alone is clear.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Whilst a thundershirt might not work by itself for your dog's level of anxiety, used in conjunction with the herbal calmers or Zylkene it could be enough to tip the balance. They have a money-back guarantee so there's really nothing to lose.
> 
> My noise sensitive dog has Zylkene and a thundershirt on firework night and the difference between using both together from either used alone is clear.


Hi Burrowzig,
I appreciate your points and if only his issues were more isolated to a few times a year because of fireworks etc, then I would have tried a Thundershirt. 
I've reread all the kind and thoughtful suggestions in this thread and have decided that medication and the best behaviourist we can afford is the route we'll be taking. Think that finding the best trainer for our issues was probably my main motivation for posting here having felt let down by trainers in the past and not wanting the same disappointment again. 
It's nice to know there are so many people willing to give their time trying to help a dog owner in distress though.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Phoolf said:


> Flowerpot I have not read the whole thread but think you may want to read up on a supplement tablet called Valerian & Skullcap, I believe made by the company Dorwest which can be brought online. It is a herbal remedy and can help reduce stress and keep dogs chilled out so you can work with them on their fears. Kes my own dog is very phobic of fireworks and we gave her some of these pills on NYE, amazingly she barely took notice of them at all and slept through it


Thanks Phoolf, will take a look at that particular supplement and give it a test period. Have a couple of other meds suggestions to try too, so hopefully a bit of trial and error and patience will see improvements.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Supplements ordered and now the hunt for the right trainer.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi all,
Just a quick update having used the Valerian and Skullcap since Monday (big hug to Phoolf!).
There is a MARKED improvement in Sid's behaviour and stress levels.
He is not screaming and throwing himself out the door at the start of walks, yesterday and today. We totally didn't expect ANY improvement so soon and at first I honestly thought it was just me desperately wanting to see a difference, but my husband completely agrees there is a change for the better. 
He has also stopped growling at the least thing and is extra extra loving and cuddlesome! Which can't be a bad thing. A little miracle! 

We will keep up with these pills for the next month while we try to find a decent behaviourist and hopefully give him chance to get into a calmer mind set overall. 

We would still be very grateful for any advice on a trainer in the Nottinghamshire or South Yorkshire area if anyone has any ideas - thanks for any suggestions made. 

For the first time in many years we can see light at the end of the tunnel, so thank you all for your input. My dawg thanks you too!!


----------



## Pod2013 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Flowerpot, I've just seen this thread and I'm pleased to see you've seen some improvement in the last week  I have a 13 month old rescue who has lots of 'issues' and we're slowly working on them - I've realised that it just takes lots of time, persistence and patience, and whilst we can have some good days, other days can still be horrible! One thing I thought I'd mention that doesn't seem to have been suggested here (apologies if it has and I missed it) - have you given any thought to your dog's food? I have seen a marked improvement in my dog since I started feeding her a grain-free food - when I was at my lowest ebb I did a lot of research and was very interested to read how much the grain and gluten in a lot of dog food can affect (some dogs') behaviour. She's by no means cured but I feel that she is generally a happier dog - she would often leave her previous food in her bowl but now it disappears at lightening speed, which suggests to me that her body was not at all keen on the grain. Anyway just a thought, as I say apologies if this is something you have already looked into.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Pod2013 said:


> Hi Flowerpot, I've just seen this thread and I'm pleased to see you've seen some improvement in the last week  I have a 13 month old rescue who has lots of 'issues' and we're slowly working on them - I've realised that it just takes lots of time, persistence and patience, and whilst we can have some good days, other days can still be horrible! One thing I thought I'd mention that doesn't seem to have been suggested here (apologies if it has and I missed it) - have you given any thought to your dog's food? I have seen a marked improvement in my dog since I started feeding her a grain-free food - when I was at my lowest ebb I did a lot of research and was very interested to read how much the grain and gluten in a lot of dog food can affect (some dogs') behaviour. She's by no means cured but I feel that she is generally a happier dog - she would often leave her previous food in her bowl but now it disappears at lightening speed, which suggests to me that her body was not at all keen on the grain. Anyway just a thought, as I say apologies if this is something you have already looked into.


Hi there Pod2013,
It's very kind of you to think of another suggestion to help us with our little lad.
I truly feel for you if you've been having similar issues to us. I guess there's quite a few people in the same boat on this forum! Lol
We've always tried to feed the dogs a reasonably good diet but are out in the sticks at the moment so our options are a bit limited food wise. They get a dry kibble with a tiny amount of roast chicken or other meat mixed in so they'll actually bother to eat it. I try to avoid kibble with corn in and go for rice or added veg if possible. 
What specific food have you changed to? I'd be happy to try it if there's chance it could help.  All suggestions very warmly received!
Very best of luck with your training journey and if I do find any miracle cures will definitely give ya a shout!


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the terriour breed,now these are real dogs.
He needs good run out on regular basis,he wants to hunt the woods.Got no chance of this little fella walking round the local park on a dog leash,


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My yorkshire terrier loves a good run. Maybe take him somewhere safe so that he can have lots of exercise first and then walk on a lead. That way he will be more settled. Mine will make a similar sound to yours when she is really excited.


----------



## Pod2013 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi there - thanks for your words of support  It's a long road but when you see even a bit of improvement it's so rewarding! In answer to your question, I'm feeding Eden kibble with some Wainwrights grain free wet food mixed in. I've also become fussier about the treats she has, as so many have hidden sugars. Both these foods are available for home delivery if ordered online. Another great website to compare dog foods and find the best ones for your budget is www.whichdogfood.co.uk.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

sleepyhead said:


> Love the terriour breed,now these are real dogs.
> He needs good run out on regular basis,he wants to hunt the woods.Got no chance of this little fella walking round the local park on a dog leash,


I'm afraid I disagree. There will need to be a lot of relationship building with guardian and dog ( dog needs to know guardian is there for him), even more recall training and " leave it" and impulse control training.
"Hunting the woods" on a long line is a bit of a challenge for the guardian(!) and letting him run free would be foolhardy at present.
I dream of a day when my anxious, hypervigilant dog with some reactive behaviour will be able to do that. In the meantime it's hard work but that doesn't mean it isn't fun for your dog ( and you on a good day). Letting your dog use his terrier brain is more tiring for him than running about bent on hunting while you have a nervous breakdown over the OMG what if??

Flowerpot there's always a couple of us who say keep a diary - it's the only way you will notice minor improvements that mean so much. My neighbour said this morning "Jackson is so much better" and I replied "do you really think so?" We have had him eighteen months and he is three so had a while to practice his less acceptable behaviours.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Bagrat said:


> I'm afraid I disagree. There will need to be a lot of relationship building with guardian and dog ( dog needs to know guardian is there for him), even more recall training and " leave it" and impulse control training.
> "Hunting the woods" on a long line is a bit of a challenge for the guardian(!) and letting him run free would be foolhardy at present.
> I dream of a day when my anxious, hypervigilant dog with some reactive behaviour will be able to do that. In the meantime it's hard work but that doesn't mean it isn't fun for your dog ( and you on a good day). Letting your dog use his terrier brain is more tiring for him than running about bent on hunting while you have a nervous breakdown over the OMG what if??
> 
> Flowerpot there's always a couple of us who say keep a diary - it's the only way you will notice minor improvements that mean so much. My neighbour said this morning "Jackson is so much better" and I replied "do you really think so?" We have had him eighteen months and he is three so had a while to practice his less acceptable behaviours.


The times he has been off lead have been few and far between and only when we've been very sure there can be no contact with stranger's dogs. He is extremely aggressive towards every other dog besides our other dog. He constantly looks out for dogs to attack so we have to be super vigilant at all times. It's incredibly difficult to keep your own energy calm and assertive when you yourself are also constantly on alert for approaching danger. I'm aware that this probably feeds into his anxiety too. Constant balancing act required!
Keeping a diary is a good idea Bagrat so I'll find out a note book and begin tomorrow with it. Any small improvement gives us extra energy to face new challenges that may come to try us, so keeping a record should help with that.

I look back at our difficult journey and see there have been times when I gave up emotionally, mentally and physically in the fight to solve this. Incredibly unfair to my boy, but we've also had some extremely challenging life events to deal with too, which hasn't helped. 
We are determined that we can get him to a better place, despite our past failures and he's very much loved - even if we haven't been the absolute best at finding a solution before now. 
Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Pod2013 said:


> Hi there - thanks for your words of support  It's a long road but when you see even a bit of improvement it's so rewarding! In answer to your question, I'm feeding Eden kibble with some Wainwrights grain free wet food mixed in. I've also become fussier about the treats she has, as so many have hidden sugars. Both these foods are available for home delivery if ordered online. Another great website to compare dog foods and find the best ones for your budget is www.whichdogfood.co.uk.


Thanks Pod 2013,
Have bookmarked those pages. It's strange that my other dog is perfectly behaved, no matter what seems to happen in our lives, she just cracks on and is happy and good tempered. She's a great eater and loves fruits and veggies - well just about anything she can lay her chops on to be fair! Lol
It just maybe that some dogs are much more sensitive to food and additives etc.
Our boy on the other hand is COMPLETELY not food orientated and picks at his meals, has no interest in veg but does like an occasional sweet treat. Like chalk and cheese they are.


----------



## Fafa (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi there, somebody mentioned food earlier and I thought I would mention the Val Strong diet, we have a very reactive terrier and have recently put him on this diet, seen a lot of changes but we are also working hard on training of course too, however our trainers swears by this diet and said it can also help with aggression as well as calm them down, just a thought. Certainly is seems to be proving beneficial, even after a few days.


----------



## Anwat1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Recognize that every dog is different. Learn the classic signs of stress: panting, whining and barking for no apparent reason, shaking, restlessness, defensive or destructive behavior, loss of weight, no appetite or overeating, poor coat condition, diarrhea, glazed eyes or dilated pupils, excessive paw or lip licking and an inability to concentrate. Understand the unnatural stresses that owners put their dogs through. Get to the root of the problem. Send your canine clear signals and give concise commands. Try adding more exercise to your pooch's routine. Contact a trainer or dog behaviorist to help you deal with recurring behavioral issues.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I had an extremely reactive PRT some years ago, called Blizzard.

I had six of them, all brought up the same, fed the same, etc., but five of them were great with other dogs and Blizzard certainly wasn't.

He hated other dogs and would, had he been given the opportunity, have galloped across the park to attack another dog.

I tried everything to help him, but in the end, I had to accept that he couldn't be allowed the same freedom as the others.

He was always walked on a flexi lead. His walks were longer, to compensate, and I used to give him time around the park, and time in the woods, where he could chase squirrels and really enjoy himself, but always on the flexi, so that if a strange dog appeared, I had control of him.

He was always a very happy dog and he lived to a ripe old age and was never ill in his life.

There are worse things than not being able to run loose off the lead. As long as your boy is getting plenty of exercise, with variety and stimulation, there's no reason why he can't be a happy dog.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Fafa said:


> Hi there, somebody mentioned food earlier and I thought I would mention the Val Strong diet, we have a very reactive terrier and have recently put him on this diet, seen a lot of changes but we are also working hard on training of course too, however our trainers swears by this diet and said it can also help with aggression as well as calm them down, just a thought. Certainly is seems to be proving beneficial, even after a few days.


Thanks for this suggestion Fafa, have been looking into this and will see if I can speak with a trainer tomorrow. At the moment Sid's eating Skinners kibble with a lower protein content, which hopefully might help, but am always willing to look at other foods.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Anwat1982 said:


> Recognize that every dog is different. Learn the classic signs of stress: panting, whining and barking for no apparent reason, shaking, restlessness, defensive or destructive behavior, loss of weight, no appetite or overeating, poor coat condition, diarrhea, glazed eyes or dilated pupils, excessive paw or lip licking and an inability to concentrate. Understand the unnatural stresses that owners put their dogs through. Get to the root of the problem. Send your canine clear signals and give concise commands. Try adding more exercise to your pooch's routine. Contact a trainer or dog behaviorist to help you deal with recurring behavioral issues.


Hi Anwat1982,
Honestly, I couldn't be more aware of my dogs sheer anxiety when he's out on a walk. He's perfectly happy indoors and is Mr Laidback, a total chilled dude. It's really just the minute we make a move to go outside, he starts to stress up and become hysterical. He is otherwise in great health, lovely shiny coat, no obsessive behaviours, no destructiveness and this is what's so heartbreaking. If he never left the house he would be near on perfect. But he also loves to walk once we get to the woods or open countryside, so what do we do? Imprison him for the rest of his life? He gets nearly 2 hours exercise a day so I would say that is plenty for the small dog that he is. We have contacted several trainers before, but with little improvement unfortunately and we are actively trying to find a new one who specialises in these specific issues.
Hope I've covered the majority of your points and thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Sweety said:


> I had an extremely reactive PRT some years ago, called Blizzard.
> 
> I had six of them, all brought up the same, fed the same, etc., but five of them were great with other dogs and Blizzard certainly wasn't.
> 
> ...


Hi Sweety,
It was a relief to read your post, it really was. Many times I've wracked my brain trying to figure out why Sid is the only dog I've ever had that has behaved like this. Have blamed myself to be honest but not sure what I've done wrong either.
Maybe it is just his nature in a similar way to Blizzard? 
I would love him to be less stressed when he's out and get to enjoy his walks to the full, but I do believe that he is happy when he's at home. He likes to just lay on his back with legs flopped out all over, tongue poking out, totally zonked out half the time - he really does know how to relax! Lol
Anyways thanks so much for your post Sweety - made me feel a lot better.


----------



## Anwat1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Flowerpot said:


> Hi Anwat1982,
> Honestly, I couldn't be more aware of my dogs sheer anxiety when he's out on a walk. He's perfectly happy indoors and is Mr Laidback, a total chilled dude. It's really just the minute we make a move to go outside, he starts to stress up and become hysterical. He is otherwise in great health, lovely shiny coat, no obsessive behaviours, no destructiveness and this is what's so heartbreaking. If he never left the house he would be near on perfect. But he also loves to walk once we get to the woods or open countryside, so what do we do? Imprison him for the rest of his life? He gets nearly 2 hours exercise a day so I would say that is plenty for the small dog that he is. We have contacted several trainers before, but with little improvement unfortunately and we are actively trying to find a new one who specialises in these specific issues.
> Hope I've covered the majority of your points and thanks for the suggestions.


Hmmm...I'm glad you are aware of what is going on. Exercise your dog frequently. Feed your dog before you leave it for extended periods of time. Provide toys for your dog. Consider adopting another dog. Spend time petting your dog and praising it.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi. I don't have anything groundbreaking to say other than it sounds like you sound massively motivated to help him, so if anyone can sort him out you can! 

The trainers you've had sound pretty rubbish which is a shame. We've had input from a veterinary behavioural team for our dog (who has different issues) who have been absolutely fantastic. They aren't cheap but our insurance covers. Perhaps a veterinary behaviouralist (would need referral from your vet) is the way to go given your dogs issues sound pretty severe. That way if he needed anxiety medication to help him relax enough to engage with training they could prescribe it.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Anwat1982 said:


> Hmmm...I'm glad you are aware of what is going on. Exercise your dog frequently. Feed your dog before you leave it for extended periods of time. Provide toys for your dog. Consider adopting another dog. Spend time petting your dog and praising it.


Our dog gets loads of love and attention - he's very much loved as is our other dog. They are both a massive part of our lives, so much so that we are now living in a caravan while we find the right house to move to in France. One of our main motivations for moving to another country is our dog, to give him a few acres of land to live on in peace and without stress. We will never consider adopting another dog with Sid the way he is, it would be massively stressful to put him in that situation and also very dangerous. 
We still want to fix this problem however, as my parents may end up coming to live on the same bit of land with us and they have 2 JRT's, so we need to get this under control regardless.


----------



## Flowerpot (Jan 21, 2014)

Sarahliz100 said:


> Hi. I don't have anything groundbreaking to say other than it sounds like you sound massively motivated to help him, so if anyone can sort him out you can!
> 
> The trainers you've had sound pretty rubbish which is a shame. We've had input from a veterinary behavioural team for our dog (who has different issues) who have been absolutely fantastic. They aren't cheap but our insurance covers. Perhaps a veterinary behaviouralist (would need referral from your vet) is the way to go given your dogs issues sound pretty severe. That way if he needed anxiety medication to help him relax enough to engage with training they could prescribe it.


Thanks Sarahliz100,
Have been thinking of tripping back to the vets to see who they might suggest. I've asked around a few local forums for word of mouth recommendations for a behaviourist, but not a lot of luck so far. 
I'll leave it another few days and see if any info turns up then arrange a vets visit. He's currently taking Valerian & Scullcap, which had quite a positive difference initially but seems to have tailed off the past few days. Back to square one! :sad:
Anyways, we'll keep trying and good luck with your dog too!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Anwat1982 said:


> Hmmm...I'm glad you are aware of what is going on. Exercise your dog frequently. Feed your dog before you leave it for extended periods of time. Provide toys for your dog. Consider adopting another dog. Spend time petting your dog and praising it.


Hi Anwat,

I think you need to read the OP's posts more carefully. She IS exercising her dog regularly and doing everything she can to help him through his issues.

As for adopting another dog .............. well, only my opinion, but I think that would be a bad idea right now.


----------

